# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Marathon

## LindaP

Really ?????? They are still having it Sunday.....are they serious?

----------


## JEK

She was not too convincing on the Today Show

http://todaynews.today.com/_news/2012/11/01/14853658-nyc-marathon-ceo-it-will-help-bring-city-together?lite#__utma=238145375.1940280600.1343548360.1350394885.1351781582.4&__utmb=238145375.1.10.1351781582&__utmc=238145375&__utmx=-&__utmz=238145375.1351781582.4.4.utmcsr=google|utmccn=(organic)|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=(not%20provided)&__utmv=238145375.|8=Earned%20By=todayshow%7Ctoday=1^12=Landing%20Content=Mixed=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=today.msnbc.msn.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Earned%20to%20Mixed=1&__utmk=60515950

----------


## sbhlvr

I understand what the Mayor is trying to do but it seems too soon. the city needs to be up adn running a bit more, imo.

----------


## katva

I agree.....seems crazy to have this go on this weekend!

On the other hand, as someone who has trained for races like this (full disclosure: never have run a marathon---yet, but have trained 3 times for one, and each one I had to cancel due to injuries very close to race day), I can imagine the disappointment of it being cancelled after soooo much training, flights and hotels arranged, etc.  The planning for each runner involved is huge.

----------


## NHDiane

Good point Kat, as the runner's training is all consuming.  But with that said, it will most likely be challenging just getting into the city.  Then there are the accommodations....are they up and running?  How about getting to and from? Subways?  The city wants to bring back normalcy but I think it's too early for that. The hard-core runners are happy to hear this news.

----------


## BBT

To me with bodies still being pulled out of places in Staten Island the resources required for this race could be better used helping those who need help right now. I am still amazed they are doing it.

----------


## katva

> To me with bodies still being pulled out of places in Staten Island the resources required for this race could be better used helping those who need help right now. I am still amazed they are doing it.



Agree 100%

The Marine Corps Marathon was in DC last Sunday. The weather was ok... But a lot of people who travelled here for it got stuck here. 

I can't imagine how NYC could/should handle this. 

It should be postponed.

----------


## Hawke

Both sides have valid points. Not a big fan of the Mayor, but I think that if the city keeps moving forward, pulling off the marathon is a positive step. Small victory during a tragic time.

----------


## JEK

The NYCM is one of the most international of marathons and based on news reports many, many travelled in early to avoid the storm and are waiting in a hotel for the starter's gun. A tough call.

----------


## NYCFred

> To me with bodies still being pulled out of places in Staten Island the resources required for this race could be better used helping those who need help right now. I am still amazed they are doing it.



There are currently three generators....two running and a backup....sitting in Central Park to power the press tent for the marathon. 

Deployed on Staten Island, they could power 400 homes.

People on SI have limited to NO food and water at this time.

----------


## griemersma

As a distance runner, I would not be comfortable running this race knowing that the resources at the race could be used in other parts of the city.  It will be interesting to see how many people start the race on Sunday because you can defer your entry until 2013 if you don't want to run.  Of course, you will not get a refund for this years race and you need to pay the entry fee for next years race but youre guaranteed a spot and you don't have to go through the lottery next year.  There are plenty of marathons to do and if you have trained for this one you could taper and run another one in a month in a different location.   Runners World website is having a lively debate on this topic.

----------


## MIke R

horrible decision.....now way around it from where I sit

----------


## Dennis

> horrible decision.....now way around it from where I sit




From your lips to Bloomberg's ears.

It's cancelled.

----------


## LindaP

Plus one

----------


## katva

+ 2

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> horrible decision.....now way around it from where I sit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your lips to Bloomberg's ears.
> 
> It's cancelled.



Postponed, he said quibbling.

----------


## BBT

+4

----------


## katva

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mike R
> ...



I just heard "cancelled, not postponed".... Whatever--- good call!

----------


## amyb

His attempt to uplift spirits was an early response. When the news of the devastation on Staten Island came to light, the right decision was made. It is OK to change plans and direction when catastrophes occur.  In time, the people who wanted this race to go on will come to understand the need to cancel.

----------


## Petri

There was an interview on today's newspaper.  Some 100+ people from Finland were going to attend the marathon.

They weren't very happy with the decision at this late stage but would have preferred it been cancelled already before the storm hit.  They were still planning to run somewhere in NYC by themselves.

----------


## amyb

Good for them.

Monday morning quarterbacking says it should have been canceled before the storm

----------

